# Part. Thyroid Removed: ? Can I expect now



## Science teacher (Feb 18, 2013)

I had right lobe removed. How long should it be before full tests are taken to determine if I need synthroid? Anyone with partial thyroid surgery.., how did you feel afterwards? Thx


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was given synthroid before I left the hospital, a really low dose...25, if I remember correctly. It may be 8 weeks or so before you have lab tests run.


----------

